# Yo-Yo Standing



## YoYoSpin (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes Charlotte, a Beall Pen Wizard can be used to make other things. This rose engine embellished yo-yo and stand will be going in this year's AAW Educational Opportunity Grant auction. The stand’s spindle was Beall-Wiz’d. If you'd like to peek at some other very fine turnings (world class, in fact), then dial in here.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks world class to me----but then I would expect no less from someone with your talent.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 2, 2009)

AMAZING.....UNBELIEVABLE.....ASTONISHING.....INCREDIBLE......etc....etc...etc.


----------



## hughbie (Jun 2, 2009)

OH MY FREAKIN' GAWD!

world class........my a$$, you are understating your ability and especially your results!


----------



## alphageek (Jun 2, 2009)

Out-Standing!!!!  definately a work of art!


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats beautiful Ed. First class.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm impressed. Well done! Superb as a matter of fact!


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 2, 2009)

I was sitting here trying to think of the right word and can't find one high enough.

Jerry


----------



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

Ed, that piece should be right in with those other works of art you posted the link to.  Amazing design..really!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is even better than your normal amazing work. Awesome.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 2, 2009)

Ed, that is unbelievable!  Your work inspires!  .....speechless.......


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess you have been doing real work rather than show up to the local wood turning meetings.

Very nice work, good overall design.  It does have that claw look from a raptor to it.

The yo yo and stand are a real good match.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 3, 2009)

You are the man.  Very, very nice.  Thank you for showing us mortals.


----------



## Fred (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, now you have to make a video of how in the world you did all that amazing work!

Definitely World Class all the way! :biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome work Ed. I love what can be done with a rose engine. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## theturningcircle (Jun 3, 2009)

Incredible work Ed:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Ian


----------



## izaks (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW! my English is not good enough to properly honer this piece.:worship:

How many hours have you invested in it?

Izak.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 3, 2009)

Simply....Awesome!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 3, 2009)

oobak said:


> Simply....Awesome!



Since I can't think of a suitable superlative, I will echo Glenn's!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful work Ed and a worthy cause!


----------



## TowMater (Jun 3, 2009)

I must say, I clicked on the link  you provided and your work is right there with the best of them.

Fine job!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 3, 2009)

Does WOW help any, the piece will sure be in with some heavy hitting pieces, Now I'm going out side and kick my lathe since I looked at all of the lovely things for the auction.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 4, 2009)

Your work is right up there, Ed. I must say, you and those other turners give even the most experienced pen turners something to aspire to....I am just in awe.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 4, 2009)

Way to go Ed.  Awesome work indeed.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy crap! That's just... WOW! Words escape me, Ed. Absolutlely stunning!


----------

